# Anyone ever try to make homemade Sriracha?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

My sweetheart and I love the stuff, but don't care for the taste of the sodium bisulfate, potassium sorbate, and xanthan gum. It does keep long though, and is never runny.

Anyone ever make Sriiiraaaahchaaah from scratch? It's Thai, so I don't even need to mention that it's spicy!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

If you're going to buy Sriracha sauce, look for Shark brand - it has none of the additives you mention, and it's frequently highly recommended by Thai cooks ( Sriracha sauce ). Also, the brand you've mentioned is made in USA (not that in and of iteself is a negative, but it's not quite as authentic as some Thai brands), and is known to have been counterfeited. I'd be cautious with that particular brand. That's not to suggest not using it, but just be careful. Here's a web page that describes what to look for in counterfeit versions: Counterfeit Sriracha Sauce The article is a few years old, and I don't know if the counterfeiters have been stopped, but this link at least tells you what to look for in the real product.

I've tried to get some recipes for making my own, but have not had any luck so far.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*Transplanted Sriracha Sauce
* 
1 pound fresh red serrano, cayenne, Thai, or chile de arbol chiles, stems removed 
2 1/2 cups rice vinegar (substitute white distilled vinegar) 
1/4 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon salt

Remove the stems from the chiles. Place the chiles and vinegar in a saucepan and heat to boiling. Turn off the heat and add the sugar and salt and stir until dissolved. Place the saucepan contents in a food processor or blender and puree until a smooth thin-paste consistency. Add additional rice vinegar if the mixture is too thick. Allow the mixture to steep for several hours, place in glass containers, and refrigerate. The consistency should be slightly thinner than ketchup.
Optional: Strain the sauce through sieve and discard the solids for a smooth, seedless consistency.

============================================

*Sriracha Hot Chili Sauce Recipe*
By: Dave Drum
For those so inclined, here is a recipe for making your own sriracha hot sauce:

Fill a container half full with peeled garlic cloves. Fill the rest of the way with 2 (at least) habaneros and a mix of dried serrano and cayenne pods that have been stemmed but not seeded. Add 1 tablespoon of non-iodized salt and fill the container (to cover chile pods and garlic) with 5% strength white vinegar. Cider vinegar or wine vinegar will work but will give you a different flavour.

As the chile pods re-hydrate top up the liquid with water or vinegar. After a few days to a week of steeping in the vinegar dump the whole mess into the food processor or blender and puree until a smooth, thick consistency is reached. If the mixture is too thick it may be thinned with vinegar or water.

The resulting sauce is tangy, quite garlicky and very tasty. Mixed 50/50 with tomato sauce (American catsup) it makes a very nice seafood cocktail sauce. Or it can serve as a salsa on tortilla chips. It's very versatile.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for the info! She will look for Shark brand Sriracha next Chinatown visit.


----------

